# Welchen Bootmanager?



## dotmaster (12. Februar 2002)

Hallo Leute...

Ich habe folgende Konfiguration zur Verfügung:
AMD K6-2 400, 20 GB, 192 MB RAM.

Auf diesem System sollen wegen Experimentierumgebung (Webserver, Clientemulation, etc.) folgende Betriebssysteme installiert werden: Linux (SuSe 7.2 pro), Windows NT4 und Sun Solaris...

Jetzt meine Frage, welchen Bootmanager sollte ich verwenden, den NT-Loader, LiLo oder gar eine freie respektive proprietäre alternative? 
Und wie ist der ganze optimal einzustellen und welches ist die beste Installationsreihenfolge der Betriebssysteme?

Mir ist schon klar, daß jedem System seine eigene Platte zuzuordnen der beste Weg wäre, aber dazu fehlen mir im Moment leider die Ressourcen...

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Sovok (12. Februar 2002)

mach einfach ne lilo bootdiskette und lass nt als standard
so isses am einfach- und sichersten 

wie man solaris booten kann weiss ich leider ned


----------



## TheVirus (28. Februar 2002)

Ich find LILO als bootmanager ziemlich gut. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob er Solaris booten kann. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung was bei Solaris bei ist.

Aber bei Win/Lin lösungen würde ich immer LILO drauf hauen (oder gegebenenfalls GRUB aber LILO ist einfacher)

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## Kimble (14. März 2002)

jo, kann ich nur zustimmen. 
lilo und grub unterscheiden sich kaum, aber ich nehm trotzdem immer lilo.


----------

